# Diatomaceous earth with rabbits?



## trcarlton (May 3, 2012)

Has anyone used diatomaceous earth with rabbits? I have a large quantity, since I use it every time I clean the  chicken coop to prevent mites and such.


----------



## DianeS (May 4, 2012)

Yep, I use it with my rabbits. When I feed grass straight from the ground I dust it with DE first, to keep from transferring anything like small ticks inadvertently to my rabbits. The ones that share the chicken run get a general dusting when the chickens get theirs, because I assume there might be some mites or lice that like rabbits as well as they like birds. Don't know if that's true, but I figure it doesn't hurt so I might as well err on the avoid-mites side. My rabbits are French Angoras, so I can't easily see any bugs that might get in their fur until it gets to grooming day, and I don't want that. So anything easy like DE is helpful.


----------

